# Understanding pedigree , need help from experts...



## mattsluna (Mar 24, 2015)

I am thinking of getting a new female puppy and was wondering since i don't understand pedigree i was wondering if i can get some help from the experts out there.

I have a choice in reserving an upcoming litter. 

Which one should i go for:

Line-breeding for the progency of Zando vom Cap Arkona and Chanel vom Cap Arkona

OR

Wendelin Farm

The Fiona & Iron one 

Thank You !


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Hi, What are your goals?


----------



## mattsluna (Mar 24, 2015)

We are looking for a GSD that is strong, active and protective with the kids. We do alot of winter / summer activities with the kids ( 7 and 8yrs) and we are very active as a family and we would love to bring the future dog along with us. We also own a home with an average yard. We are also thinking of taking some puppy kindergarden classes.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Please tell me this is not your first GS. Btw, both of these breedings are very good.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have an Iron son. He's fantastic. Settles nicely in the house. Great temperament. Eros has a super temperament. If this is the breeding I'm thinking of, it's a repeat that produced strong dogs. Active will not be an issue. 

However, if you want protective then most ANY dog is going to need training! Don't expect that of any dog.

If you want to know more about Eros and his progeny, contact his owner.


----------



## mattsluna (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope, i had a german shepherd dog(Maggie) also female before i got married.
She came with no papers, from a pet shop . No pedigree...no microchip.

Thats why this time i want a reputable breeder and i would like to get a pure bred and stop buying from the puppymills.


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

mattsluna said:


> I am thinking of getting a new female puppy and was wondering since i don't understand pedigree i was wondering if i can get some help from the experts out there.
> 
> I have a choice in reserving an upcoming litter.
> 
> ...


 Hi! 
I have a Male reserved from the Fiona /Iron Litter  Many on this board helped me with their advice/perspective on this pedigree and that really helped solidify my decision . I also have been able to get input from Deb Zappia regarding Eros (Iron) as well as the original owner of Fiona . Both have been generous with their time . PM me if you wish to know a little more .


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

mattsluna said:


> Nope, i had a german shepherd dog(Maggie) also female before i got married.
> She came with no papers, from a pet shop . No pedigree...no microchip.
> 
> Thats why this time i want a reputable breeder and i would like to get a pure bred and stop buying from the puppymills.


 I should add that Christina from Wendelin Farm has been fantastic in the many , many questions I have had and has been really quick at responding to all my inquiries . 

This is the not a repeat breeding BTW . First time Fiona has been bred to Iron. Fiona has been bred to Zando before ( the first stud you mentioned ) .


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Since this is a discussion forum, I will risk a comment on these two breedings. I love the first breeding. 3-4 on Nick H. My male is 3-4 on N litter H and I love everything about him. Especially his intelligence and trainability. He can very intense when he is is amped up but he is fearless and very stable in all social settings. 

I also have a dog that is bred loosely similar to the second breeding. She is Tom v.L on top and Pluto z PS. on the bottom. I am not quite as big a fan of her. She has higher overall drive than my male but is not as stable. She is relaxed around the house but she does not have the hardness that he has and is not as stable in social settings as he is. She does not like strangers at all. One more thing, I would like to mention. The stud dog on the second breeding is extremely popular right now and that is ok. I am sure he is a great dog. He goes back to Faulk who is also very popular in the IPO world. Faulk had a full brother named Cherokee. I have spent time with two cherokee grand dogs from different breeding programs and they both had an edge of sketchiness to them. Slightly nervy in my opinion. I cannot say for sure that it was the line coming down from Cherokee or not that was causing the nerviness but he was a common ancestor. 

If it were my decision I would look closer at the first litter and try to find out some information on the M Litter vom Cap Arkona since this is a 2-3 breeding on that litter. 

Ok, done risking some discussion for the day. Others can flame me if they want.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Iron is not nervy at all. Solid dog. So far his progeny, of which I have one and have seen several from different dams at training, are all solid nerved as well.


----------



## mattsluna (Mar 24, 2015)

Can you guys tell me if the breedings are DDR or Czech ?

Fiona & Iron 

Wendelin Farm

what about this one:

Wendelin Farm

How can you tell ???


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

West German.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Eros is West German. Didn't look at the dam or at the other litter but the page looks like the second litter may be partially Czech

You should contact the breeder directly and inquire about their lines.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

robk said:


> I love the first breeding. 3-4 on Nick H. My male is 3-4 on N litter H and I love everything about him. Especially his intelligence and trainability. He can very intense when he is is amped up but he is fearless and very stable in all social settings.


Agree with this. I have a female linebred on N litter H.


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

robk said:


> Since this is a discussion forum, I will risk a comment on these two breedings. I love the first breeding. 3-4 on Nick H. My male is 3-4 on N litter H and I love everything about him. Especially his intelligence and trainability. He can very intense when he is is amped up but he is fearless and very stable in all social settings.
> 
> I also have a dog that is bred loosely similar to the second breeding. She is Tom v.L on top and Pluto z PS. on the bottom. I am not quite as big a fan of her. She has higher overall drive than my male but is not as stable. She is relaxed around the house but she does not have the hardness that he has and is not as stable in social settings as he is. She does not like strangers at all. One more thing, I would like to mention. The stud dog on the second breeding is extremely popular right now and that is ok. I am sure he is a great dog. He goes back to Faulk who is also very popular in the IPO world. Faulk had a full brother named Cherokee. I have spent time with two cherokee grand dogs from different breeding programs and they both had an edge of sketchiness to them. Slightly nervy in my opinion. I cannot say for sure that it was the line coming down from Cherokee or not that was causing the nerviness but he was a common ancestor.
> 
> ...


 I think opinions and discussion are healthy. To the OP , I would discuss with Christina and even reach out to Deb Zappia to ask more about Eros if you wish. Talk to the people who own and work the dogs , have seen many progeny etc. I would not get to concerned about something someone saw in a brother or a sire loosely bred to so and so.... just too many variables in my opinion ( the female for example). There are people on this forum that have very deep understanding and experience with bloodlines that many seem to leverage for education. Cliffson is one on this board. He has always been a great help to me.


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

mattsluna said:


> Can you guys tell me if the breedings are DDR or Czech ?
> 
> Fiona & Iron
> 
> ...


 Czech and West German.


----------

